# Exercise needs



## traderjane (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi everyone,

We adopted a year old mini cockapoo and I want to make sure he is getting enough exercise. In warm months it will be no problem, but in the winter cold and snow it can be difficult to get out and give him time to run. 

We generally do two walks a day of minimum 20 minutes each, plus lots of fetch and playtime indoors. Is that enough or are we setting ourselves up for problems? 

Also, how do you manage winter exercise? I'd love some suggestions. Sometimes its just too cold and snowy for either of us to get outside much!

Thanks!

-Jane


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi Jane!

It sounds like you are doing just the right amount to me. Henry (half working cocker spaniel, half miniature poodle) just turned a year old too, and on weekdays we do a walk once a day around lunchtime in the winter (we usually play ball on the beach for up to 30 minutes, in addition to a very excitable 5 minute dash to get to the place where we play, and a 10 minute amble back when he's exhausted! OR we walk a variety of local circuits for about 30-40 mins), along with an extra walk in the evening when my partner gets home when the weather is warmer and it's not cold and dark, for around 20 minutes because we're all tired and hungry by that point in the day. So in a nutshell on weekdays it's one walk a day from November to February ish, and two walks (one ball, one non-ball!) a day for the rest of the year. If the weather gets really hot then I take him early in the morning instead of at lunchtime. And then we all go out in the evening when it's cooler again.

Then each weekend all year round, on whichever day has the best weather forecast, we take a drive out to a proper full-on walk in a forest or nature trail, that kind of thing. We aim for that to take about 1-1.5hrs and after that he's definitely ready to go home. Then the other day of the weekend will be more of a normal walk locally of up to an hour, including a game of ball (he's ball obsessed, had you noticed?!). He wouldn't be able to do long walks on both days, he would be exhausted! 

I think that if you can't get outside because it's too cold/snowy, then indoor games tire them out too, especially if there is a lot of thinking involved. We hide treats in toys, play hide and seek with him in the house (so funny!), teach him tricks etc. And the rest of the time he sleeps quite happily under my desk while I work.

With regards to keeping him warm, Henry has an array of Equafleece tank tops and jumpers which are absolutely brilliant. He now has a short coat because when it's long it becomes really matted no matter how much we brush and comb him, so nice warm jumpers are a must and he loves them. We also put one on him after a shower following the long weekend walk. He curls up and sleeps for the rest of the day bless him!

Hope that helps a little?
xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

In England we don't really have a problem with weather restricting exercise as it is rarely too anything for too long...
You can tire your dog out by playing games with him in the house - teach him to search for a specific toy - my dogs love to hunt for something that has been hidden and work. Two of them are very good at those dog puzzles... the third just bamboozled.... but trick training is fun and rewarding for all.
I love to walk so my dogs get plenty of outside exercise every day - but dogs do get used to what their own routine is. 
I am assuming that you are in Canada or America? I'm sure one of our members in Canada posted once about an indoor dog play area which looked like great fun!
In the end you will know if your dog is getting enough exercise.... bored dogs with too much energy look for ways to amuse themselves!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Indoor games Rufus likes are bubble popping, hide and go seek (objects and people), fetch and training. It's more about the mental stimulation than about the physical exercise really. Having said that, good snow suits and boots for people and dogs alike will be a necessity.


----------

